# Greetings From Connecticut



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello! This message is to introduce myself to the group. I've appreciated the information I have read on the forum so far as I made my decision to purchase an Outback trailer. If all goes well, we should have our used 2006 Outback 25RSS this weekend.

I am married with two children ages 9 and 17. I compete in dog agility with my two English Shepherd dogs so I will be using the Outback mostly for weekend camping at dog events. Most of these events have no facilities, so I will be cutting my teeth camping with no water and power. Last year I rented an RV to make sure I liked the experience, but of course an RV is a different experience from a TT. Since I'll be traveling with just the dogs I am a bit nervous about that. I've not yet trained them to help with the backing up! Anyone that has done this, please do share your training plan! Pull-throughs rule as I stink at backing up.

I have driven our Suburban towing a full 2 horse trailer before, so the driving should be somewhat similar. Although I wonder if one has to drive as extremely cautiously without the worry of the livestock being injured. While it seems cautious driving is a good thing at all times, with the horses you have to start and turn slowly and always come to a complete stop before starting again (no rolling stops). I'm thinking this is not necessary with the TT. Am I correct?

Since I am purchasing this trailer used from a car dealer that took the trailer in trade, I do not have the benefit of information from a camper dealer. Word is the original owner used it only once, and it is so clean it appears to be true. I want to be checking all the systems work as best I can, but it is winterized still so I am not sure how much I can check out. It is basically an "as is" kind of purchase. Any suggestions on what to do since there is no water in it are appreciated.

Elizabeth


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME TO ANOTHER NUTMEGAN....from a former Nutmegan (Norwalk & Danbury) !!! Where in CT are you?

WOW!!! Elizabeth, we sure have a lot in common. We also tested out the experience by renting an RV....for dog shows! We have 1 Agility boy and 1 Obed. boy (Shelties) and have used the Big Rolling Kennel (BRK <sorry>) for trials in ME, NH, NY, VT, and Canada. No question - THIS is the way to go!!!

And...I towed horse trailers for years (years ago!). Towing your rolling kennel is pretty much the same as towing the Horse Trailer except its heavier & longer (I think that makes it easier) and there are no living beings inside shifting their weight around! (I sorta miss that challenge) Yes - caution is always good but there is some additional stress when you're hauling horses. And nNo question TTs are easier to back up!

As for having the dogs assist with the backing....hmm...we've got herding dogs too and, although I have absolutely no doubt they're up to the challenge....its really tough to keep them away from the TT's heels. And have you ever seen an Agility star 'weave' the TT & TV tires? There's just too much room between and it really messes up their rhythm! You could blow a sure Double Q that way!!! Nah - stick to weave POLES!

As for the actual purchase. We're out of the real cold here in New England so there's no reason why that dealer can't empty the Pink Stuff and put enough water in the Systems to demo to you that all is well. If he wants to sell it, he should agree to do that (he's gonna be de-winterizing eventually, anyway). I wouldn't consider buying a used TT - particularly without a warranty - unless I knew that the all systems were working!

Good luck! Maybe we'll meet a Trial someday!!! (btw - LOVE the Avatar!!!)


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello! I am in the Central CT area. I've been running in agility trials in MA, VT, NY & NH. I think with the TT I might expand my horizons into ME and I'd love to go up to Canada. We run CPE trials, but now we are moving on to USDAA too! In which venues are you showing?

Love the BRK acronym. I am so looking forward to actually sleeping before a trial instead of being woken up by my dogs barking every time a hotel door closes or someone sneezes. Bred to be working farm guardians they are on the alert for EVERYTHING unusual. I found in the RV they slept through the night with no barking. Hopefully the TT will not have "thinner" walls.

Glad to hear that I can hope for easier backing up! I will heed your advice and not enlist the dogs help with this chore. The ES are loose eyed, low heelers after all, so they would want to work in close.

Hope to meet you at a trial in the future too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth!

OK - so its not _really _ bragging..... 'cuz you asked...... right?









*Tadger * *(Kathy's 9yr old Agility boy) * has 2 Canadian Novice legs - 1st place for both!!!. They haven't competed in State-side trials yet, tho', 'cuz Tadger is just now mastering those pesky poles! They've done well in local matches tho', so the future is bright!!!!









*Seeker * *(my 5 yr old, General Mgr of the Universe and Obedience WizKid) * has his CKC, AKC, & UKC CDs - with 5 1sts (all above 197), 5 2nds, & 1 3rd (







it was a security leg







) and a few HITs thrown in for good measure







He's about 1/2 way ready for Open.

*Ok - your turn!!! *









(btw, we now have quite a contingency of Competitive Dog folk here....maybe we can get Doug to open a Forum just for us














)

Judi (a/k/a 'Wolfie')


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Elizabeth!







Yes, there are many dog people on the Outbacker forum, and we just love hearing all about the four-legged family. My dad is from CT (Meriden), but he left for WWII and never resided there again.

I'm between agility dogs right now, and Kiefer is still working on basic obendience. Tristan is the dictionary definition of a couch potato, and rooted for his brother Bo(CH, OAJ, OA) from the sidelines. We'll insist on regular updates on how you are doing!

As with wolfwood, I also hauled horses before Outbacking. I can't back worth a lick, and would drive a mile out of the way if it meant not having to back that darn horse trailer! I haven't even attempted backing the Outback, but I think I could in a pinch. But towing it hasn't been bad at all...I just take it easy in tight situations.

Well, so glad you joined us. Hope you get the Outback this weekend!
Karen


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am so looking forward to actually sleeping before a trial instead of being woken up by my dogs barking every time a hotel door closes or someone sneezes. Bred to be working farm guardians they are on the alert for EVERYTHING unusual. I found in the RV they slept through the night with no barking. Hopefully the TT will not have "thinner" walls.


I love to see other dog folks here and oh this made me laugh . . . I have one to add to the barking when a hotel door closes, etc . . . there will be no females in heat in my trailer. LOL! I just love a whining boy all night cause there is a female that smells really nice to him somewhere in the hotel. And what is it with hotel doors always sounding like they are slamming? LOL!

We have two rare breed dogs, and live in a virtual doggie wasteland, so we usually have to travel at least 4+ hours to get to events. We've done mostly rare breed conformation at this point, but I'm in intro to sport obedience classes with one boy -- we'll save those stories for another day.

However, to prove that fate has a definite sense of humor we finally made the commitment to purchase a tt and after much research and long talks we signed on the dotted line on a used 2003 25 RS-S in early April. We wouldn't be using it solely for traveling to dog events, but I have to admit that was a big reason behind the purchase for me. Literally a week later we got some health testing results back and have a possible EPI doggie so his show career is now over as we won't breed him -- he was already an international champion too. Our other has mild HD so his show career ended last year -- much to his utter glee!

Oh well . . . we now just have to find new doggie ventures to entertain ourselves!! We actually don't have our trailer yet -- counting down the days . . . and our first trip is to a doggie event over Memorial Day. We're so excited. We "borrowed" a friends 1967 16ft Shasta to go last year and had so much fun we really wanted to get a TT for dog eventing stuff. Yeah, you heard me right, two big people with two 100+lb dogs in a 16 foot tt. It was humorous but a whole lotta fun!

Heather


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi esfdogma
















Outbackers! 










Great to see another dog lover here








Hope all goes well this weekend with your 25rss purchase...
Please keep us posted,


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello from another Constitution State resident. I'm over in the Western edge of the state in Fairfield County.



> I want to be checking all the systems work as best I can, but it is winterized still so I am not sure how much I can check out. It is basically an "as is" kind of purchase. Any suggestions on what to do since there is no water in it are appreciated.


The weather is warm enough now that you can safely de-winterize to check all the systems. I would recommend this before you sign for the unit. Unless you are willing to foot the bill for any repairs that need to be made. The assembled trailer warranty is only one year, and I'm not sure it's transferrable to a second owner. I don't know about the individual component (stove, WH, Furnace, AC, roof membrane, and floor material, axles, etc...)warranties, and you will have to either read through their documentation, or contact the manufacturers directly. Do you know where the trailer was originally purchased? Crowley in Bristol is the only dealer in CT that I know of.

Welcome, and good luck.

Tim


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth! I'm new to the forum too and also live in CT (Northern). My husband and I are in the process of buying our tow vehicle and outback hopefully soon! Where did you purchase yours? We've been to a few places around, it's been such a long process, I can't wait for it to be over!!








Anne


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

anne72 said:


> Hello from another Constitution State resident. I'm over in the Western edge of the state in Fairfield County.


Hello Tim. The trailer originally came from Virginia. The paperwork that says it was purchased in June 2006, so that would leave just a few months on the warranty if it is transferable.

Elizabeth


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

